# Help with vintage French Watch Identification



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

salut

J'ai acheté une montre de fabrication française mais elle n'a aucun détail horloger sur le cadran ou le mouvement pour autant que je sache

La seule chose sur le cadran est qu'il est indiqué «Made in France»

Le mouvement est un remontage manuel non ajusté de 15 rubis et indique «France»

Le fond du boîtier n'a pas de marques à part les numéros 7716 ou 7710

La montre a été répertoriée comme une montre de style militaire et a une sous-seconde main

Il a des pattes percées de 18 mm et le boîtier mesure environ 35 mm environ

Le verre semble être de l'acrylique

La montre était livrée avec un bracelet Perlon Zulu usé très fatigué, mais à court terme, je l'ai mis sur un nato Admiralty Grey

La montre s'enroule et semble garder un temps décent

J'ai essayé de regarder sur le forum et d'autres endroits sur Internet mais je n'arrive pas à trouver quoi que ce soit de similaire

Si quelqu'un pouvait aider avec un éventuel identifiant, soit une marque ou des détails de mouvement, ce serait incroyable


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Apologies for any translation issues !!
excuses pour la traduction !!


----------

